# Superdrol in the news!  comments



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 23, 2005)

Article hijacked from anabolicminds.com

Former ECW star CW Anderson will miss all of October due to a colistatic liver injury. In an attempt to improve his physique, Anderson began using a supplement called Superdrol that can be found in most GNC outlets. 

The supplement turned out to be far too strong for his system, effectively shutting down his liver, causing jaundice, and a weight loss of close to 25 lbs. in 10 days. Anderson hadn't been feeling well but gutted his way through a WORLD-1 event in Philadelphia and the Hardcore Homecoming events in Pittsburgh and Cleveland last month. Although he made all his appearances, he knew something wasn't physically right. 

After returning home, Anderson checked himself into the hospital on the advice of former WCW star Lodi. The doctors initially feared he was going to require a liver transplant. Thankfully, that turned out not to be the case, although he's been told he likely won't ever be able to use supplements again for fear of damaging his liver. At one point, he was averaging one hour of sleep a night because his body was itching so bad and he was regularly getting violently ill.


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

Who the f is the guy.....
Wonder how much vicoden and booze he was consuming a week also....


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 23, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Who the f is the guy.....
> Wonder how much vicoden and booze he was consuming a week also....



lol thats what I was thinking.. he was probably doing 100mg of SD for 8month cycles, stacked with vodka and ibuprofen and some AAS.

The media is fucking stupid..  Anything in excess can kill ya, hell taking too much vitamins c can harm you.. not to mention drinking and smoking...

His names CW Anderson from ECW wrestling


----------



## Arnold (Oct 23, 2005)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> Article hijacked from anabolicminds.com
> 
> Former ECW star CW Anderson will miss all of October due to a colistatic liver injury. In an attempt to improve his physique, Anderson began using a supplement called Superdrol that can be found in most GNC outlets.
> 
> ...



Yeah right, and Mark McGuire took Andro!


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 23, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Yeah right, and Mark McGuire took Andro!



but he did


----------



## Stu (Oct 23, 2005)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> but he did


  yeah of course he did  this guys are all getting huge off prohormones none of them ever take any steroids


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 23, 2005)

This guy is one dumb piece of shit. Since when is losing 25lbs in 10 days not a reason to be concerned? I'm sure you can just push through the pain, your only losing 2.5lbs a day. Thats nothing serious. dumbshit.


----------



## kicka19 (Oct 23, 2005)

i would really like to know how much he was taking and for how long, sounds serious


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 23, 2005)

I would also like to hear the dose and length of the cycle he was on, and what other things he was taking i.e. alcohol and pain killers. I cannot imagine that any oral can do that to a liver in a months time. I had Hep A last summer and my liver values were jacked because of it. During my recovery I was also taking Methyl-D (not saying this is a great idea) but my liver values still kept getting better not worse.....so I say there was more going on then what was given to the media.


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 23, 2005)

sounds like judge judy could whip him in a fight now


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 24, 2005)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> I would also like to hear the dose and length of the cycle he was on, and what other things he was taking i.e. alcohol and pain killers. I cannot imagine that any oral can do that to a liver in a months time. I had *Hepatities C* last summer and my liver values were jacked because of it. During my recovery I was also taking Methyl-D (not saying this is a great idea) but my liver values still kept getting better not worse.....so I say there was more going on then what was given to the media.



EWW STD


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 24, 2005)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> Article hijacked from anabolicminds.com
> 
> Former ECW star CW Anderson will miss all of October due to a colistatic liver injury. In an attempt to improve his physique, Anderson began using a supplement called Superdrol, *adding it to his year long cycle of m1t, anadrol, dianabol and winstrol. *
> 
> ...


much better


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 24, 2005)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> EWW STD



Hey faggot if you are going to quote me do it correctly or not at all...I got Hep A from eating out...NOT Hep C from sharing needles or fucking dirty bitches.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 24, 2005)

I fail to see the problem.  Superdrol is for cutting, 25lbs in 10 days is beyond great.


----------



## nitrous_nate (Oct 24, 2005)

I agree, Superdrol alone did not do this to him. But this can happen and did to me. About 1 1/2 years ago I was on a 10 week cycle of winstrol tabs taking 50mg a day. I had just came off a deca/test cycle and started the winny about a month after it with no pct or nuthin. Damn was I dumb and misinformed back then!!!!  But while I was on the winny cycle I bet I was drinking 3-5 nights a week heavy. I mean $100 tabs easy and drinkin yeager like water. Hell I would even throw down my winny tab with a miller lite every now and then. I had pretty good size and strength and was way out of control not listening to anyone b/c I new it all. Around the very end of the 10wk winny cycle I started fealing bad and losing weight steadily. On a saturday a local lifter and I were talking and I took off my glasses and he said "Dude, are your eye's yellow"???  I said I don't think so. I went to check it out in a mirror and said DAMN they are. What does that mean? I had no clue what was going on and what was to come in the coming weeks/months. After trying some red clover and milk thistle for liver repair for a week or two nothing worked and symptoms just got worse. I went to the doctor then a specialist. After doing liver panel test my billyrubin count was 10 x's normal for a person. Normal level was 1-2 on the test and mine was 10!!!  They thought this was bad. HAHAHA  They began to monitor it every week and it kept getting worse. There was no medication or nothing they said they could do to make it improve, it just had to flush itself out and the liver would heal itself. My highest ever number was 29 and at this point they were talking about looking into getting me put on a list for a transplant. I had a liver biopsy done and they said the liver took a hard hit but had no permanent damage. They said I did have some scar tissue but that it should heal itself over time. I am telling you I itched worse than I ever had in my entire life from anything. It just felt like something crawling all over my body all the time. I dug holes in my feet and legs because I scratched so hard and often. I weighed 215 before I got sick and went down to 170 in about a 3 month period. After about 2 months of all this finally my liver started functioning again and filtering the toxins out of my body. My liver count numbers were going down for the first time and i could actually sleep and not scratch. It took about 3 months from the time It all started until I was back to normal levels and healed. I have now been back in the gym for about 6 months all natural and thanks to muscle memory I have got all my strength back and a little more plus I weigh in now at 198-200 instead of a holding water weight of 215-220. I love to train and have learned alot about powerlifting and from this site. I know decisions I made in the past were very stupid but something like this had to happen to me to get me in check with reality and see that abusing a serious drug can have very negative side effects. I have not ruled out juicing again but if I do it will be injectable's and I have not had a drink of alcohol since I have been back in the gym. I thought I would share my expience's on this topic and let you all know what happened to me and what the risk's are. It can happen if you are dumb enough or not educated on it.    Later    Nate


----------



## kicka19 (Oct 24, 2005)

good story


----------



## Mudge (Oct 24, 2005)

Yes, I posted earlier today about a friend who lost her cousin very young, to light but regular drinking and a fatty liver that they didn't know about.

I've had the itching, it can be very intense. I never had jaundice though thankfully, and a blood test picked up that I was 25% over normal for two of my liver tests.

Orals are no joke, unless its natural its probably going to be nuked by the liver unless it is methylated to withstand the liver trying to break it down. This creates liver strain, and if repeatedly abused the liver will start to shut down and actually have parts of itself die.

Your body, your responsibility. Know what you are doing before you get into it knee deep trying to stack multiple oral 'drugs' or trying to stretch out your cycle longer than anyone else. Everyones liver is different, if you dont test your blood you are playing with fire. Some people are very sensative and have high values by GENETICS alone. Even diet affects your liver, keep that in mind.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 25, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Yes, I posted earlier today about a friend who lost her cousin very young, to light but regular drinking and a fatty liver that they didn't know about.
> 
> I've had the itching, it can be very intense. I never had jaundice though thankfully, and a blood test picked up that I was 25% over normal for two of my liver tests.
> 
> ...



bah livers are $25/pound in mehico


----------



## topolo (Oct 25, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I fail to see the problem.  Superdrol is for cutting, 25lbs in 10 days is beyond great.




Superdrol is for building lean mass....not cutting


----------

